# Kevin McHale



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Although he was one of my favorite players, the man should be brought up on charges the way he has squandered draft picks and chosen not to give KG any help. I am just so sick and tired of seeing KG work his *** off only to lose on a last second shot, or worse yet, get blown out by another horrible team. Whay are more people not calling for McHales head on a platter. I know they won't but I almost wish they would trade KG just so he has a chance to be a winner because he never will be with this franchise!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

And what sport/team exactly are you talking about? :huh:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ranger_Compact said:


> And what sport/team exactly are you talking about? :huh:


 NBA/Timberwolves.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

djleye said:


> Although he was one of my favorite players, the man should be brought up on charges the way he has squandered draft picks and chosen not to give KG any help. I am just so sick and tired of seeing KG work his a$$ off only to lose on a last second shot, or worse yet, get blown out by another horrible team. Whay are more people not calling for McHales head on a platter. I know they won't but I almost wish they would trade KG just so he has a chance to be a winner because he never will be with this franchise!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


Hell Yeah Dan!!!

Somehting has to be done to get this guy what he deserves.. A RING!!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Mallard, I see...I'm not much of a basketball fan. Running up and down the court to throw a ball in a hoop never excited me too much, but I've recently grown to like it watching my cousin play for Red River. I just actually got to see my first basketball game that went into overtime a couple of weeks ago, now that was exciting! But I don't watch any college or professional basketball. I'm more of a hockey and soccer person myself. Thanks for the answer though!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

RC....hockey,basketball.....basically the same game.

Put the ball/puck into a goal defended by the other team.

As a teacher....I've seen many PE classes where hockey players beat the basketball players at their own game.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> RC....hockey,basketball.....basically the same game.
> 
> Put the ball/puck into a goal defended by the other team.
> 
> As a teacher....I've seen many PE classes where hockey players beat the basketball players at their own game.


Are you joking me? I played hockey and soccer, and lets just say I'm not the best basketball player ever. I played a lot of 21 with the neighbor boys who played basketball in high school, and yes I did pretty great compared to them. But all four of them played basketball for Shanley, and that doesn't say much! Some of the reasons I like hockey and soccer, are because-they are basically the same game, they both have sudden death overtime (what's more exciting than that?!), and it takes a lot of strength, speed, and agility to be a hockey and soccer player. I worked out at the Sports Specific Training Center in Moorhead for hockey and soccer, and let me tell you-I can't even think back and remember a single basketball player that trained there. And we have golfers who trained there! I guess I just like the intensity of hockey and soccer more. And in basketball, when you score a goal, you don't get to celebrate it like it's the best thing that has ever happened to you. Also, you don't get to check or slide-tackle in basketball-well, maybe that's the main reason I like hockey and soccer better!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ranger, you check like a girl!! Dont you have a breakfest somewhere to take a picture of??? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Ranger, you check like a girl!! Dont you have a breakfest somewhere to take a picture of??? :wink: :lol:


And how would you know if I check like a girl? That's what I thought. I am a very tough hockey and soccer player. I've slide-tackled some of the Fargo North boys soccer players (who also play hockey) during gym soccer, since the teacher let the school soccer players play rough with eachother. And I play hockey for the Fargo Fury. I'm the littlest woman out on the ice at only 5'7" and 105 lbs, but I can check like nobody's business. I played high school hockey for three years, and everyone on opposing teams knew better to get out of my way when I went into a corner after them for the puck. And sorry, I was proud of my breakfast that I spent hours preparing for, just as that other guy had the picture of the ring he got for his wife at Helzberg's.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I think KEN W and Jiffy both qualify for "hijacking". :wink:

But I guess it's okay if you are a guy...:thumb:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats not the first time Ken W. and I have been compared. Just ask my bud Gohon!! :lol:

Easy.....Easy.....I was just giving ya a hard time. I wouldnt know you if you walked in the room. Just trying to "get under your skin" a bit. :wink: :beer:

As far as big Kev goes....fire his butt!! He is more interested in hunting up in the North woods than he is in running the Timberpuppies. Cant say as I blame him much. I wonder if he is any better at that???? For his sake I hope so.... :-?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> And in basketball, when you score a goal, you don't get to celebrate it like it's the best thing that has ever happened to you.


Nahhhh, we don't have to celebrate, we have done it before!!! None of this 1-1 tie crap in Basketball!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

At least they made a spectacular move to improve the team at the trade deadline.

uke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think they would have tried, but they have so many contracts that no one else in the league would be stupid enough to take on and none that are coming off the books soon which usually is good trade bait!!! He has screwed this team for a few years to come which means that Garnett will not be on a winner anytime soon, if ever, unless he is traded!!! :roll:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> RC....hockey,basketball.....basically the same game.
> 
> Put the ball/puck into a goal defended by the other team.
> 
> As a teacher....I've seen many PE classes where hockey players beat the basketball players at their own game.


One huge difference between hockey and basketball is offside. Can you imagine stealing the ball in basketball and then waiting for all of your teamates to clear the zone before you can take the ball back in to try to score, or try running a fast break.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well BB has over and back,can't take the ball into the backcourt once youv'e crossed the mid-court line, which is kind of the same thing isn't it?

RC....just giving you a hard time....you sound like one tough young lady....never seen a live girls hockey game.

One question though....isn't it against the rules to check in girls hockey??


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> One question though....isn't it against the rules to check in girls hockey??


In the official rule book it says we can't check, but can "rub out". :roll:

Basically that means when we check, we have to keep out feet moving.

So girls can check, we just can't stop skating along the boards as we hit.

Girls take just as many cheap shots as boys, and call eachother names.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"rub out"....that sounds more physical than checking.Are there many penalties called for illegal checking in girls hockey?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Not very often, I probably see one call made every year in girl's high school hockey, and it's usually on the Grand Forks team, because they play really dirty, but that's how I like it. I don't see why girls complain about Grand Forks playing rough, because personally-I want to play just as tough as the boys are allowed to. But girls do get hurt easier I believe. A girl I played with at North and I were skating towards eachother in a practice once, and we just bumped our sides into eachother. I hit the deck and rolled into the boards, then luckily (since Fargo North-the cheap school that it is-doesn't provide the girl's hockey team with a trainer) the FM Jets had a game that night, so their trainer was there, and it didn't take him more than a minute to realize that I broke my elbow. My coach then barged into the training room to see when I'd be out to finish conditioning with the team. You see, that's how I got hurt in the first place, the girl I ran into and I were both dog tired from conditioning hard all night. Anyways, the trainer didn't let me go out to finish skating, and sent me to the emergency room. When I got there, I found out that I had a broken elbow _and_ a broken wrist. Just my luck...somehow the two different bones decided to crush at the same time. But the real reason the wrist broke so easily when I broke my elbow, was that another girl hit me the year before (stupid kid skating with her head down!) and my wrist hurt after that, but I never got it checked out, and always had a huge lump of scar tissue in there. Anyways, the radiologist figured I just re-broke it, because it didn't completely heal on it's own. I was in quite the goofy get-up of a cast and sling for quite awhile. But the girl that ran into me was a tough skater, she plays hockey for St. Cloud now.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

RC are u saying you only see about 1 call a year for checking? I ref girls highschool hockey, usually call 2 or 3 a game.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Draker16 said:


> RC are u saying you only see about 1 call a year for checking? I ref girls highschool hockey, usually call 2 or 3 a game.


Did I say that I attend every game in the state?! No!

You ref in Grand Forks I assume? That's what I thought.

Grand Forks is home of the dirtiest players in the state.

I only see one a year, and I only watch North play.

I coach a girl's team, and we have absolutely none.

My girls team skates, shoots, scores-but don't check.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

We do the games in Devils Lake also, but whatever.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree that McHale should be sent packing, or at least duct tape his scrotal area. I love Glen Taylor as an owner, but his blind allegiance to McHale is certainly a detractor.

Another tough season. I guess we can start a new game called "Where's Wally?"


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Well BB has over and back,can't take the ball into the backcourt once youv'e crossed the mid-court line, which is kind of the same thing isn't it?


I don't think they are the same. In basketball over and back seldom happens. If it does the team that commits the infraction loses the ball to their opponent. It keeps one from going backwards, which is the wrong way to score anyway. In hockey you can go all the way to the other end of the ice with the puck with no infraction or loss of possession.

In hockey offside prevents you from going into the offensive zone before the puck. In essesnce if you steal the puck outside the offensive zone you cannot enter the offensive zone if any of your teammates are in that zone. You must wait until all of your teammates clear the zone before entering it. In Basketball if you steal the ball you can pass it to any of your teammates regardless of where they are in the offensive end. Except if you are on the opponents side of the court you cannot go into your end of the court (this would be over and back).

Somehow they don't seem very similiar at all.


----------

